# week 7 test E no libido at all?



## pdbaggett1 (Jul 10, 2012)

So start of week 7 yesterday and i have no libido at all any more, can barely get a reaction to porn at all, and this is coming from someone who used to have sex/spank it 2 - 3 times a day before my cycle, any advice? test is legit, getting some good gains only started around a week and a half ago but have other side effects before this, acne ect ect.

im running adex a 1mg a day, could the culprit be either oestrogen being to high or to low? im a bit dissapointed/worried to say the least and i was looking forward to the leap in libido that most people report when running test but yeah mine has totally gone away girlfriend isnt to happy either lol.

... the other culprit could be propecia @ 1mg ed to stop any hair loss but ive read the side effects of propecia are greatly over stated and effect less than 1% of males, any advice?

blood test, stop propecia ect ect?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Firstly what dosage of test you running?

1mg adex ed seems excessive unless your running 1g+ ew IMO, probably the reason why your libido has gone kaput.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Im on 2mg propecia mate at min and no libido issues, also 0.5 mg adex eod.. Im running 600 mg pw tt400


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Firstly what dosage of test you running?
> 
> 1mg adex ed seems excessive unless your running 1g+ ew IMO, probably the reason why your libido has gone kaput.


Agreed, drop adex down see how it goes..


----------



## pdbaggett1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok cheers will drop adex down to 0.5 eod and see how it goes,only o 500mg of test a week first cycle, i did start on 0.5 eod but felt bloated and had sore parts under my arm pits so bumped it up ill drop it back down and see how it goes cheers


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

For me it would be the Test dose being too high. Up to 300mg I'm fine libido wise, any more than that and it disappears.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> For me it would be the Test dose being too high. Up to 300mg I'm fine libido wise, any more than that and it disappears.


That doesn't make much sense! Well, to me at least!?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

The Lifter said:


> For me it would be the Test dose being too high. Up to 300mg I'm fine libido wise, any more than that and it disappears.


well said because in my exp that is so true, i have to rely on synthetic test to keep me alive and kickin, and it is well beyond 300mg and it really shouldent be


----------



## v-uk (May 7, 2012)

adex at 1mg made me feel depressed and affected my morning wood - as soon as I dropped it to 0.5 EOD then a few days later morning wood and thoughts of dirty things to almost any women came back. I think its because your killing all the estro.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Body can resent high external test
> 
> Libido / erections r not linked to test levels per say!
> 
> Seen guys with girls test levels get wood


very true, it can also resent long term use of low test levels aswell.

Ive had more wood than I had when i was on cycle since coming off.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The Lifter said:


> For me it would be the Test dose being too high. Up to 300mg I'm fine libido wise, any more than that and it disappears.


Opposite For me, the more test, the more horn. I've used 2g+ and missus was begging for mercy........


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Im on Week 6 mate and have no increase to libido. Test 500mg ew and 0.5mg adex eod


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

chopthebench said:


> Im on Week 6 mate and have no increase to libido. Test 500mg ew and 0.5mg adex eod


sounds like duff gear mate, should see increase in a few days or a week. I know I do.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

GUYS DONT RUN A CYCLE WITHOUT HCG PERIOD

You can run a cycle without adex clomid nolva but never without HCG


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

andysutils said:


> sounds like duff gear mate, should see increase in a few days or a week. I know I do.


Yeah i was thinking that but put the pics up of my Test E and was told its all good so have no idea why I've not seen any difference.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> GUYS DONT RUN A CYCLE WITHOUT HCG PERIOD
> 
> You can run a cycle without adex clomid nolva but never without HCG


why not? an AI is very important for recovery and many other things, not to mention high estrogen is about 200x more suppressive than testosterone and HCG can increase estrogen.


----------



## pdbaggett1 (Jul 10, 2012)

stavmangr said:


> GUYS DONT RUN A CYCLE WITHOUT HCG PERIOD
> 
> You can run a cycle without adex clomid nolva but never without HCG


yeah im running hcg ^_^ only 500iu everyweek which i think is to small an ammount but its all i could get my hands on at the time.

thanks for all the input guys its starting to make sense a bit i think, after my first jab my libido went absolutely insane, really really high after i started on the aromasin everyday it kind of killed it compltly come to think of it, so ive dropped to 0.5 eod and hopefully it will pop back up in time (no pun intended) ill let you know what happenes any way lol.

getting really nice gains now too  put nearly a stone on in 2 weeks hope it keeps going like this lol.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Body can resent high external test
> 
> Libido / erections r not linked to test levels per say!
> 
> Seen guys with girls test levels get wood


So, you could get the muscle gains and etc associated with high test levels but libido would not correspond?


----------



## SWIPS (Jan 30, 2012)

i was running test at 750 mg per week ( alpha pharma sust so no bunk gear )

libido was dead adex 1mg eod ( im prone to gyno get it even at 300mg per week so AI is a must for me, no gyno so adex isnt bunk )

so i though maybe oest to high and upted adex to 1mg ed, still no sex drive

so then i upted test to 1g per week no sex drive :S

so i kinda got use to it and though **** it ill finish my cycle and then will see

currently on last week 1g sust 400 mg tren 1mg adex ed, no sex drive, barely even bash one out and some times flop during sex

thinking next time try to run 500 mg test

too much test=too much eastrogen conversion = dead libido

cant work out though were ever my east too high or too low :S

i think it migh be too low as no signs of a gyno and usually on cycle my sex drive is really high and i get signs of a gyno

only way to find out i guess is blood test but going to leave till next cycle as this one is nearly

also could be tren :S

anyway mate keep us updated how u get on and what you change if your libido comes back as im in the same boat as you


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SWIPS said:


> i was running test at 750 mg per week ( alpha pharma sust so no bunk gear )
> 
> libido was dead adex 1mg eod ( im prone to gyno get it even at 300mg per week so AI is a must for me, no gyno so adex isnt bunk )
> 
> ...


One thing I've learned, most will probably disagree with me here too...

When using an AI, although 1mg adex ED will still probably have you in normal estrogen levels and not too low, libido is sh1t I use letro as my AI, have used them all though and very gyno prone also, higher than normal estrogen levels are needed for sex drive while on high amounts of test

I have blood tests done to prove to myself this is the case, for me anyway

For example.....

Test levels of over 100(10-37) and estrogen levels of 285(50-200)

No libido

This was using letro at 1 tab eod on 1g test

Test levels of over 100 and estrogen 655

Massive libido!

This was using letro at a tab e3 or 4days and on the same amount of test

My advice to anyone trying to guess higher or lower estrogen levels.... Get a blood test, can be had online for around £50 with test levels included, pretty simple really, you can even take your own blood now too! They send out a little kit!

Best thing I ever did tbh, money well spent

Seems to be a trend on here lately of people using way more AI dose than people have used in recent years and loads of threads started about low/no libido...coincidence!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> One thing I've learned, most will probably disagree with me here too...
> 
> When using an AI, although 1mg adex ED will still probably have you in normal estrogen levels and not too low, libido is sh1t I use letro as my AI, have used them all though and very gyno prone also, higher than normal estrogen levels are needed for sex drive while on high amounts of test
> 
> ...


i absolutely do not doubt you in any way mate, i could post a 1000 things myself that people would call BS with gear experiences, works differently for every person.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

andysutils said:


> i absolutely do not doubt you in any way mate, i could post a 1000 things myself that people would call BS with gear experiences, works differently for every person.


Totally agree mate, it's not a one size fits all game!

Really just got to play about with doses and find what works for yourself

Regarding the use of AI's.. The body obviously always try's to maintain homeostasis so fighting this with AI's can cause problems, especially overdosing AI's which many seem to be doing these days, I mean people using 1mg adex on 500mg test! Then complain of low libido and high estrogen gets blamed or bunk adex! Lol

I'm genuinely starting to think high estrogen is often wrongly blamed for loss of libido


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Similar situation with me for last 2 weeks, libido still there but has lessened and shoulder started aching/stiff, I suspected low estrogen and reduced my letro to 1.25mg eod and now my shoulder is fine again and libido roaring!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

1mg eod sounds like it would be spot on for you mate, that's what I used for my test cycle.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm comming up to week 3 of test e and I know it probably hasn't kicked in just yet but I get a hard on putting the wheel bin out nevermind bringing women in to the equation.


----------



## Roly (May 25, 2015)

Hotdog147 said:


> ....higher than normal estrogen levels are needed for sex drive while on high amounts of test
> 
> ....Seems to be a trend on here lately of people using way more AI dose than people have used in recent years and loads of threads started about low/no libido...coincidence!


I registered with an account today just to respond to your 3 year old thread, lol. IMO you are 100% RIGHT! These forums are great for learning things you didn't know. But I think the downside is, once a bad idea takes root, especially if started by a respected member of the forums with a high post count it is VERY difficult to disagree with.

I'm on my first ever cycle Test E 500mg/week HCG 500 iu week, and per recommendation of all these steroid formus - .5mg a-dex EOD. Started out fine, but now my libido is absolutely DESTROYED. I can't even stay hard fapping. I dropped the adex to .25mg/EOD and no improvement so now I'm dropping it alogether.

I think "we" (steroid users) are collectively making a huge mistake crushing estrogen levels. MEN NEED E. For libido! among other things. Even trying to keep E at "normal" levels is a mistake IMO. My total T pre-cycle was 631 (U.S. test) mid cycle bloods came back at 4,092! Effing aweseome. But that's 600% higher than normal. If we crush E2 levels to "normal"... isn't it possible that this is not nearly enough estrogen for the COPIOUS amounts of T in your body now??

I get it, noone wants to grow tits, but I think we're making a huge, huge mistake. My dick is broken. I'm not panicked it will come back. But I've already lost 2 girls, I'd like to be able to have successful sex like a normal freakin' human being at some point on this cycle. I'm convinced CRUSHING Estrogen is to blame.



Hotdog147 said:


> I'm genuinely starting to think high estrogen is often wrongly blamed for loss of libido


YES! yes, yes, yes.

When you think of guys from the 'golen era' Arnold, etc from the 70's... they didn't even have AI's! I really think we're on the wrong path with this. Especially when only running 500mg test/ week. Check out this study and what they concluded about Estrogen levels:

High estrogen in men after injectable testosterone therapy: the low T experience. - PubMed - NCBI

"Our finding was that 
*high estradiol levels were not associated with higher rates of low libido*
but established higher rates of documented 
*low libido with those with normal or lower estradiol levels*
. The difference was statistically significant."

Super awkwardly worded, but they're saying Low (or even normal!) E destroys libido. Not high E levels, LOW. This is for the most part, the opposite of what these forums have told me. And unfortunately my real life floppy-dick is telling me the same thing. :-/


----------

